# How to tell if your water has enough Oxygen?



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was considering getting rid of my air stones when installing my UGJ, Egg Crate and switch to sand. Any idea hot to tell if the tank will have enough oxygen to support the fish?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The fish don't die. Seriously, air stones don't add any significant amount of oxygen to the water. They work by causing agitation at the surface where gas exchange occurs. As long as there is water movement and surface agitation, there will be sufficent gas exchange to support fish.


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know they dont add oxygen but I have relied on them for years to agitate my surface.


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

if your using an HOB filter then you should be fine. If not, then a powerhead might help.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

if you like the bubbling effect then go with a sponge filter. you can still have bubbles and at the same time add more bio filteration.


----------

